# Sakai Knife festival



## gic (Mar 12, 2018)

http://japan-attractions.jp/food/sakai-knives-festival/

Anyone have any suggestions on which makers to seek out?


----------



## JoBone (Jan 8, 2019)

Anyone know the 2019 dates for this?

Thanks


----------

